# Selenium for Pregnant Goats



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi all 
I am wondering if it is okay to give Vit E and Selenium Gel to pregnant goats. I've heard supplementing selenium to horses may effect the fetus so this is the reason I ask. Does anyone live in a selenium deficient region and could you tell me your management practices to supplement your herd?
Thanks guys!!


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

Don't know. We live in an area that is not selenium deficient, but sometimes the hay we feed comes from a selenium-deficient area, and a selenium deficiency can cause fertility problems. Manna Pro Positive Pellet Goat Dewormer contains selenium and Vit. E, and it says it is safe for pregnant and lactating goats. I would guess the supplement you want to use would be okay, but doesn't the product have something on the label about whether or not it's safe for pregnant does?


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh yeah..duh! I suppose I could look at the tube...I wasn't thinking bc I only have a little from last year for the newborns.. I was planning on ordering a few tubes for the rest of the herd...it's still relatively early and I haven't had my gallon of coffee yet!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

If we don't give BoSe shots we have weak legged kids. We raise Boer and Boer cross and Selenium supplementation is a must for our herd. We use Loose goat minerals free-choice. Our grain is for goats and has selenium in it and we give our does 1 cc per 40 lbs of BoSe injecatable about 4 weeks before they are due to kid, If htey are looking really big or don't kid in the 4 weeks we expected them too, I will give another half a dose about 4 or 5 weeks after the first one. Especially, if the doe is huge and looks to be carryign triplets. We also will give a 1/4 to 1/2 cc bo-se shot to any weak legged kids born and we give all kids a bo-se shot at weaning at about 10 weeks of age. 

Does/adults will receive a Bo-se shot an additional one or two time during the year if they are sick or having problems. I always record it so I don't give too many shots to the same animal. 

I have never used the gel/paste for selenium and Vitamin E, always used the injectable. 
I have been also known to give additional Vitamin E in a small amount of drench by cutting open a 400 Unit Vitamin E gel cap for people and squirting it in a drench. Normally I would do this if the animal is sick.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks 20 kids.. I did have the gel on hand last year for kidding season and ended up giving two doelings 2ccs. They weren't looking quite as thrifty as the others and weren't nursing...The gel did the trick! It was my first time using it so I wasn't sure about the pregnancy thing. I worked at an equine clinic where a foal was born with no eyes and the Drs were suspecting too much selenium supplementation... I know goats and horses are totally different but you can see where my concern comes in  Thanks for the info!


----------

